

Startup Quote: Jack Dorsey, co-founder, Twitter - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3866215350

======
raychancc
The strongest thing you can cultivate as an entrepreneur is to not rely on
luck but cultivating an ability to recognize fortunate situations when they
are occurring.

\- Jack Dorsey (@jack)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3866215350>

